# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  RECHERCHE D'URGENCE MATERIEL CHIEN

## Katia89

Bonjour,
Je cherche des roues avant avec harnais special pattes avant marque Walkin Wheels taille XL. Le harnais est necessaire car sans celui si il n'y a aucun support pour les pattes avant. (voir photo)
Si quelqu'un peut vendre ou preter, c'est urgent.
J'ai une chienne de 10 ans qui qs des problemes de mobilite. Grace a une aide d'une fondation j'ai reussi a lui avoir un chariot Walkin Wheels. Malhereusement les roues avant sont en rupture de stock. Ma chienne as du mal avec ces pattes avant aussi et donc maintenant je me retrouve avec un chariot et un pauvre chien qui ne peut plus sortir dehors. Elle as le cancer et il ne lui reste pas beaucoup de temps et j'aimerais tellement qu'elle puisse encore profiter de la vie.
S'il vous plait si quelqu'un peut aider.
Ekaterina et Asia.

----------


## GADYNETTE

du fond du coeur, j'espère que vous trouverez le matériel qu'il vous manque pour donner de l'amour à votre cher toutou jusqu'à la fin de sa vie

----------

